
Would learning a second language for business, now be a waste of time? - rjromero
I predict within 5 years we will have near instant, even more accurate translation services and apps. And 10 years, probably babelfish-like devices.<p>What do you guys think?
======
itamarst
I think you're over-optimistic. Human language is extremely nuanced and tricky
to get right, and highly contextual. There's no substitute for human
understanding.

Basically what you're claiming is human-equivalent AI in 10 years. No way.
Ordering in restaurant? Sure. Business negotiation? You really don't want to
do that via translation. Even human translation will miss things.

~~~
scalesolved
Yup you've nailed it, the nuances in a language are vast. Tone,culture,
popular media, common jokes add up to a ridiculous combination of possible
meanings.

------
anonmous
Imagine the awkwardness in picking up girls with a translation app, let alone
do business. You will get better deals if you speak the language.

~~~
abc8901234
^^^ This. Do you think a bunch of executives are going to be sitting around a
boardroom with their iphones? Do you think a client wants to be taken out to
dinner or a bar and talk the whole time through an app?

The mere existence of the idea that foreign language interaction can be
completely replaced by software proves what most outside the tech sector
already know: tech people live in a delusional bubble where human interaction
and real society do not matter.

------
wprapido
no. even human translation doesn't work as good as being able to communicate
in a language yourself. machine translation is awesome and it would become a
useful tool for rudimentary stuff, but that's it

------
hnchanger
Waste of time, considering the advancement.

